# Piddling problem



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Socialization can really help with Theo's confidence. This doesn't seem terribly unusual, and it probably is something he will outgrow. The more that he can get out and see new people and other dogs, the better, as long as he's viewing you with great confidence. That is, he doesn't feel endangered or out-of-control when you're out together in public.

He's a good-looking Golden!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson has a piddling problem sometime too, but it's different.... sometimes when he's outside going pee, he pee's on his front leg. :doh: Anyways...I think Jeff's suggestion of socializing him would help. Another thing is how do you react when he does do it? I mean it's hard not to make a big deal out of it, but maybe that's encouraging it for him. It's kinda like dealing with their fears when they are younger....don't coddle, just ignore the things that scare them, and eventually they'll realize that it's nothing to be scared of. They take more cues from us than we realize.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

It happens much more at home than out in public (rarely in public). He's always on his best behavior when out in public...people think he's the perfectly behaved dog. He goes lots of places with us - pet stores, parks, my son's house, my in-laws and group training classes also. It's encouraging that you feel it's something he will eventually outgrow. Until then we will just keep trying to build his confidence.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Our Nugget had the "submissive urination" problem. He was a very timid guy and every time we walked into the house and petted him he'd piddle. We just got into the habit of ignoring him and bringing him outside and then gave him huggy time. We would always tell anyone walking into the house to ignore him until he calmed down and then pet him. The ignoring thing worked with him.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

My first golden, Lucy, used to piddle when people came to visit. She was three when we got her. I always took Lucy out to the bathroom the moment somebody came in the house...then I'd have her sit by me and not let the visitor say hi to her until she was calm. She actually improved over time and we went for several years with no problems, then when she got older it started again. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler had submissive urination problem when we rescued him and still does once in awhile--he tries his best but sometimes makes a mistake. Being a rescue I can't imagine what treatment would have caused this to happen but we just try and not give toooooooo big a greeting at the door.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz used to have the same problem, but I never saw it as a submissive thing. I believe in his case he was overly excited. He did grow out of it, probably at around 2 (he's 3 now.)


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Jazz's Mom said:


> Jazz used to have the same problem, but I never saw it as a submissive thing. I believe in his case he was overly excited. He did grow out of it, probably at around 2 (he's 3 now.)


It's good to know at least Theo's not alone with this problem. We will keep trying different suggestions and with that and age hopefully he'll outgrow it. If not, we'll just have to deal with it...and so will our guests.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Theo sounds just like our Wilson. I have a hard time believing it's a submission thing. He just gets so darn excited that these wonderful people have come to visit _him at his house. I think we've finally trained everyone who comes on a regular basis to give a call when they're about 5 minutes out so that we can take him out to empty his bladder. With my grown children, *they* have to clean up the mess if they forget. He's only 9 months old, so I'm hoping he outgrows it. Oh, and it very rarely happens when we're not at home._


----------

